# Construction / Architectural Drafting Services in NSW



## xmilanx (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi all, I'm planning to open up a Construction / Architectural _Drafting_ to basically draw CAD drawings for building contractors in NSW. I was wondering if I need any sort of Registration/Licence, etc. as a requirement of opening such a company?


----------



## caddeziners747 (12 mo ago)

I am also very much confused then i hear from my friend about CADEziners Which provides best CAD drafting services in Australia with the best quality assurance.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

xmilanx said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to open up a Construction / Architectural _Drafting_ to basically draw CAD drawings for building contractors in NSW. I was wondering if I need any sort of Registration/Licence, etc. as a requirement of opening such a company?


Trading as either a Sole Trader or a Company, requires you to be registered, and hold a ABN. But that applies to almost every business in Australia. Specifically working as a contracted Draftsperson, then there are basically no additional requirements. Building and Construction Drawings in Australia, generally (as required by most reputable builders, councils and the like) must be drawn to the BCA (Building Code of Australia) standard and the AAS (Australian Architectual Standards). As long as your work meets the requirements and expectations of your clients, then you are good to go. But you need to be sure you know the details of the BCA and AAS standards. Dont claim to be a French Chef if you cant cook French food. Aside, claiming that you are an Architect, or a certified planner, without holding such qualifications, will land you in serious trouble. A draftsperson can only mimic what they are provided. They can not make recommendations or advise on engineering details, load factors etc. Joining the Master Builders Association would put you in good stead with the industry. You will also need to carry some form of Professional Indemnity Insurance for most contracts with councils, larger builders etc.


----------

